# [Argentinian NR] 3x3x3 single 8.83 by Francisco Hamlin



## Frubix (May 16, 2015)

Finally, I've waited so long...
I find it interesting that this is the first competition to which I go saying "I don't care if I get NR or not, I just wanna have fun". All the others were about winning and getting the 3x3 NR, on none of them did I accomplish that. Once I stoped thinking about it, I accomplished both! Very happy with it anyway


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 16, 2015)

Awesome dude~!


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2015)

GJ!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## G2013 (May 20, 2015)

Congrats Hamlin XD

(I love the Mats-clap at the end of the solve)

Y al final, ¡cómo se te sacuden las manos cuando grabás! jaja felicitaciones nuevamente!


----------



## cashis (May 20, 2015)

Very Mats-esque


----------

